

Exploiting Taxi Mobility Patterns in New York City to Reduce Commuter Costs [pdf] - denzil_correa
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1503.03021v1.pdf

======
dmachop
Interesting read! Does it take into the considerations about the surge pricing
of Uber? If not, how is it different from
[http://www.whatsthefare.com/](http://www.whatsthefare.com/) ?

